# One of the faces of live in the US



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Day of devastation in Alabama: At least 128 killed by storms | al.com

Tuscaloosa digs out of rubble; survivors count blessings | al.com

For those who are not familiar with it - these are little known gems but two of the top university towns, financial and industrial centers.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

We spent the night sheltering in the basement.....
I was actually wondering what I'm doing living in this country!!!!!


----------



## TravelX (Apr 15, 2011)

omg thats just horrible.


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

That is heart-breaking and brings tears to my eyes. I think you have to see such in real to take in the extent of such devastation as it is completely beyond our comprehension living in safe places as most of us do. 

Twostep, you lived in Birmingham, I do so hope none of your family and friends were injured or worse?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US is well-known for its "violent" weather. Tornadoes in the south and midwest, blizzards in parts of the north, hurricanes along the East and Gulf Coasts and earthquakes on the West Coast. Then there are the forest fires brought on by drought or by the infamous offshore winds in areas like Northern and Southern California.

Very often the local phone books have a section describing safety procedures for the most common nasty weather or natural phenomenon. But when you live in an area prone to these things, you learn to prepare and/or watch for signs and warnings.

I never thought twice about this stuff growing up over there (other than being scared to death of tornadoes after watching The Wizard of Oz a few times). Now, from the "other" side of the pond, these sorts of natural disasters seem far more frightening than they used to - or maybe they really are getting worse with climate change.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kedi said:


> That is heart-breaking and brings tears to my eyes. I think you have to see such in real to take in the extent of such devastation as it is completely beyond our comprehension living in safe places as most of us do.
> 
> Twostep, you lived in Birmingham, I do so hope none of your family and friends were injured or worse?


Thank you for your kind words. We moved to TX in January and got hit here Easter Sunday. 

Our Birmingham neighborhood is more or less gone but everybody is accounted for. Looting, assault but also kind acts to strangers - the gammit of human behaviour is running its course there.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> The US is well-known for its "violent" weather. Tornadoes in the south and midwest, blizzards in parts of the north, hurricanes along the East and Gulf Coasts and earthquakes on the West Coast. Then there are the forest fires brought on by drought or by the infamous offshore winds in areas like Northern and Southern California.
> 
> Very often the local phone books have a section describing safety procedures for the most common nasty weather or natural phenomenon. But when you live in an area prone to these things, you learn to prepare and/or watch for signs and warnings.
> 
> ...



The US is a beautiful country - the landscape that is - and driving cross continental is really a great experience. BUT, I agree with this post. 
I remember one day in the midwest by South Dakota, a tornado was seen miles away (as the sky turned black), and the car, which was turned off- started to move - almost as if it was going to be picked up but was too heavy - probably because the tornado was far away. Of course, if the tornado would have been nearer - the car would have flown off the ground. Scary stuff!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> The US is well-known for its "violent" weather. Tornadoes in the south and midwest, blizzards in parts of the north, hurricanes along the East and Gulf Coasts and earthquakes on the West Coast. Then there are the forest fires brought on by drought or by the infamous offshore winds in areas like Northern and Southern California.
> 
> Very often the local phone books have a section describing safety procedures for the most common nasty weather or natural phenomenon. But when you live in an area prone to these things, you learn to prepare and/or watch for signs and warnings.
> 
> ...


You forgot the deadly wildfires in Spain, the tornados and floods in Germany last year, Tchernobyl and the Iceland spectacle, something about earthquakes in Turkey and Italy ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> You forgot the deadly wildfires in Spain, the tornados and floods in Germany last year, Tchernobyl and the Iceland spectacle, something about earthquakes in Turkey and Italy ...


Oh, it's not to say that other places don't have natural disasters, too. But over here they are really anomalies and not seasonal events. We've had a few tornadoes here in France over the last few years - but there are no watches, no warnings - they just hit.

In the US they're better organized for these things - and with good reason, cause they are somewhat regular events. (I still recall being huddled in a 10x36 mobile home in the middle of Indiana, listening to the tornado watch alerts and trying to figure out where the towns were they were referring to when they announced a watch for "ten miles either side of a line from Dinkytown to Whatsisburg in Hooha County.")

Had had my share of hurricanes while living in New England, and left the US for the UK about 2 weeks after the Loma Prieta earthquake in 1989.

I remember watching the flood waters rise in the Enz River while living in Germany (living comfortably up on the hill) and the little boy from downstairs (whose parents came from Bangladesh) telling me his Daddy had told him there were crocodiles in the Enz.

And we had the "tempetes" (wind storms) here in France at the end of 1999. But things were a little disorganized because they just don't normally get storms like that here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are absolutely correct and I apologize should I have come across wrong. There was no warning, not even the sound a tornado normaly makes - a cross between an old diesel engine dying and a cat explaining displeassure. It was silent!
Sirens, informations about shelters, information about how to prepare is available all over. I thought it was daring to ride a 750 through hurricane Opal instead of accepting a ride in a pickup for Suzie (bike) and me. Certain things you do once in your life!!! Stupidity kept me alive!!!
People are used to tornados in "tornado alley", they are generally prepared - this one gave no indication of its existence and hit hard and very heavy.
I grew up between Germany and Austria; way up in the mountains. Avalanche jumping was kind of a dare for teenagers. Can you tip a snow bank overhanging an inverted mmountain side and outrun it - for those who are not nuts. I moved away, most of the others made a career of skiing or rescue.


----------

